

 Show HN abstract an online drafting tool - brickcap
http://brislink.github.io/Abstract/

======
brickcap
It is a markdown based editor.Saves drafts in the browser. I tested it on the
latest versions of internet explorer, firefox and chrome.

There are two modes. In the editing mode edit the title and the body of the
draft. Loose focus to enter the preview mode where you can see a preview of
what you have typed. In preview the drafts are saved automatically.

Also it is open source

